# I'm so PROUD - I unclogged my toilet!



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

Couple yrs ago my SO and I were at a friend's house - her husband is the handyman for a few townhouses they own.  He showed me 1) the good type of plunger to have ......with the 'cup' at the end (less than $10) and 2) how to clear a clog with proper plunging.

He said many people don't even have a toilet plunger or they don't know how to use it.  They will pay a plumber a lot of money to come and clear a standard clog that happens with normal use.  Problem comes when  wash cloth or toy gets caught, or someone tosses food into a toilet.

I had a minor 'crisis' this morning. Overflow, but nothing terrible.  So, remembering my training/his instructions I grit my teeth, rolled up my sleeves, and did what needed to be done.

VOILA!  Mission accomplished.  :grin:


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 15, 2018)

:yougogirl: :goodjob:


----------



## Olivia (Jan 15, 2018)

Good on you! :star:


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 15, 2018)

:woohoo1::yougogirl:...........................I know how you feel, I'm always so proud of myself when I can fix something myself...... a sense of empowerment & accomplishment!


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm surprised some people don't have a toilet plunger.  To me, that's a mandatory household item - like a broom or a frying pan.  And throwing food into the toilet - WTH? ...... even children should be taught never to do that (although little kids are fascinated by the toilet).


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2018)

Good for you!!!

Your predicament makes me wonder why a bathtub and a bathroom sink have an overflow mechanism but a toilet and a kitchen sink don't.  Seems like all plumbing fixtures should have a similar setup to prevent flooding.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 15, 2018)

Outstanding. Preparation is everything. Hope it wasn't a poopy experience.

Also keep in mind the new toilets use so little water that clogs are probably more probable especially in older plumbing/drainage systems that were designed in a day and age with more water in the flush. Old toilets and systems used upto 5 gallons for a flush, now many use as little as 1 1/4 gallons. Double flush when necessary. Entire towns have had to flush their entire sewer systems more often since many of the water saver toilet laws kicked in.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

*@WhatInThe

*Yeah, my toilet is only 5 yrs old.

I was thinking.....remember the high powered, loud toilets in school restrooms, etc? I assume they're still in use due to frequent flushing.

p.s....nah, not too much mess. Could have been a lot worse.  Water was up to rim and I was worried about flooding the floor. Clean up was easy.

ETA: I've also heard that people often use quantities of toilet paper (large wads) that are far in excess of what they need.  That might have contributed to the problem this morning. Have to be more careful.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 15, 2018)

We had the water saver toilets installed last year. They will not take much paper or they will clog.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 15, 2018)

*One of the first things I bought when I moved out on my own.  I have replaced mine several times.  But I feel it is really important for us to know some of the basic stuff.  First time my water heater pilot went out, I did have to have a neighbor come over and show me how to re-light it.  But I am always able to do it now. I live in a mobile home, and for some reason I often have issues with the pilot going out due to the way the heater vents.  But except for when it went out when I was recovering from hip surgery, I have always done it myself.*


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

Pappy said:


> We had the water saver toilets installed last year. They will not take much paper or they will clog.



Interesting, Pappy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2018)

Job well done applecruncher.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2018)

That's good AC, always nice to avoid an unnecessary mess of any kind.  I rarely have to use them, but I have one in my main bathroom with the narrower end to it, and the old fashioned red one in the basement bath.  Both my toilets are older and normal full flush, luckily don't have many problems at all....but I don't look forward to the day when I'm forced to buy the low flush, especially if it's like Pappy said about not taking much paper, in that case my plunger will be working overtime. layful:


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 15, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> Water was up to rim and I was worried about flooding the floor.



You know to turn the water off at the first sign of a backup, right?


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 15, 2018)

nvtribefan said:


> You know to turn the water off at the first sign of a backup, right?



No, didn't do that.  You mean the valve at back of toilet?   (taking notes)

Also looked at some YouTube videos .....a few said before getting out the plunger try dish washing liquid & hot water.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 15, 2018)

applecruncher said:


> No, didn't do that.  You mean the valve at back of toilet?   (taking notes)



Yes.  Good to know in case of a leak or break.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 30, 2018)

It is good to train _everyone _in the household that if you are not actively using the toilet, the _lid _is to be closed.  That way you don't have to participate in fishing expeditions for dentures, eyeglasses, toothbrushes cell phones, etc.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 30, 2018)

Also people should keep a good quality plunger in each bathroom. Never know when a visitor/guest might need it. 

I've read that dishwashing detergent and a gallon of hot water will usually clear the clog.


----------



## applecruncher (May 27, 2019)

:bump:   Resurrecting...

Had to do it again - this time wasn't "messy" but water overflowed...lots of mopping. (I forgot to turn off water valve like nvtribefan advised)

I was really frustrated, but suddenly...YAY!!  :grin:


----------

